# Lionel / Train America Studios TMCC radio control



## mrs11818  (Nov 7, 2009)

Back in 2005 / 2006 I purchased two USA Trains locomotives. A GP 30 and a GE 44 Tonner. USA Trains was in partner ship with Train America Studios supplying Lionel TMCC radio control equipment for USA locomotives. My two engines are equiped with TMCC and Railsounds but Train America has disappered. The TMCC system works well and the sounds are good.

I am going out of the 1/29th scale and changing to 1/20th with Bachamnn steam locomotives. Is there any place to get support and products for TMCC in G scale. What are the pros and cons of trying to stay with TMCC or would it be best to change over to QSI, Aristo or Air wire for remote operations and sound? 

Was G scale TMCC just a flash in the pan and why did USAT give up on it?

Ron


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Lionel bought out TAS, which probably doomed the G Scale TMCC since it was a TAS project. 
TMCC and Railsounds is still supported by Lionel and is a great system. But, if I remember correctly, The G Scale TMCC included a high amperage motor driver. I would guess that you can get Railsounds support through Lionel. 

I would stay with it if you are happy with it's performance and it is working fine. If not, any of the three you mentioned would work well. Under Product Review forum there is a thread comparing QSI and Aristo Revolution system. Just remember that it is written by QSI so it is biased toward that product and many posters just don't like Aristo's owner and marketing strategy. 

I use TMCC in doors for O Scale and Aristo Revo (Phoenix sound) in my G Scale. I find them to be comparable products but Aristo has the edge since it does not have the signal problems TMCC can have. 

If you are interested in DCC, QSI would be a good choice. A lot of supporters for it on this web site.


----------



## mrs11818  (Nov 7, 2009)

Ward thanks for your post.

I to have given up on Aristo as far as steam engines go. I have been waiting a long time for a good 2-8-0 an thought Aristo would fill that void. After seeing photos of the 2-8-0 I could see that the scale and detail was not there so I am selling off all of my 1/29th USA and Aristo equipment. USA steam is to much money. I was a steam engineer in the U S Army and ran the S160 2-8-0's and was the last steam engineer on t he real Sierra railroad running the 3, 28 and Shay #2. I like branch line steam the 1/29 world is all big steam or old time. Just not what I want.

I am going to 1/20th and Bachmann steam engines. They have all the detail and personality that I am looking for in a steam locomotive. I took the TMCC out of the 44 Ton engine today and will remove the other from the GP30. I am going to sell it all off. 

Not sure what R/C system I am going to but sound will most likely be Phoenix. 

As far as the Aristo Revo, is it top notch and in the running? The Sacramento group likes Air wire alot but I would like to stay with track power. Do not want to deal with batteries. One Sac member is leaning toward QSI. 

Again thanks for the post. I have now decided to sell off the TMCC equipment.

Ron


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

These guys picked up the aftermarket Lionel TMCC & Sounds when TAStudios was bought out.

http://www.electricrr.com/


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Was G scale TMCC just a flash in the pan and why did USAT give up on it? 

The story that I heard was that TAStudios was selling Lionel technology under the TAStudios brand and that didn't fly very well with Lionel so Lionel in a not-to-kind way told them to stop or TAStudios would be sued. Lionel bought them instead.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

ERR was a low cost competitor to TAS. ERR's owner was hired by Lionel and now Lionel owns ERR. ERR makes great products. 

Back to G Scale. 
If you want to go with Phoenix sound, you should definitely take a close look at the Revo. It is very user friendly and has a lot of good features. A lot of experienced RC users have given it a try and switched to it. On the Aristo site you see a lot of post where someone post they bought the Revolution system, installed it and quickly ordered a bunch more receivers. 
It is definitely not DCC but it is a "top notch" system for track power RC. I don't know anything about Airwire so I can compare it to that. 
I have a bit of information on my web site about my Revo installs you may find valuable.


----------



## mrs11818  (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys

I posted over on the O Gauge web site also and with all of the info I have gotten from everyone I am going to sell the TMCC equipmnet and change to Aristo or QSI.

Ron


----------

